# Microwave ovens, do you use yours?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ve had a Sharp Carousel 11 for over 30 years, its never been used at its full potential.
Defrost, reheat and porridge making, cooking stuff for the dogs, not much other use.
I´ve also had a special plate for cooking in the micro-wave for almost as long, maybe I used it once before today. _(Its a Thorpac microwave browner)
_
I fancies fried egg for breakfast and thought I´d try to micro-wave it on the hot plate with a pyrex lid over the top,, success, tasted good, just overcooked by a few seconds so the yolk wasn´t as runny as I would have like it to be, will try again tomorrow.

I must use it more often, saves a lot of time I know.

Do you have a favourite recipe I could try please?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

At home we have a combination one which I use all the time as a conventional oven, grill and as a microwave, we have a range cooker at home which is great if you need it for big stuff, but the small one is faster to warm up and work really well despite it only being a Lidl one.

We bought two vans so equipped, but never used them as we wild camp, so taken out and stored until we sold the vans on.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hans removed the microwave from the Navajo ages ago and made a usable cupboard (you saw the picture).
It/they are very heavy and positioned in the most impractical place for usage and weight dispersal, use the saved weight on more important things.

But Kev give me something to cook in this one I have in my kitchen at home please:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Google is your friend for recipes.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've not ever had a MW in the van tho I have thought recently that it would be great for porridge, stop all the steam n messy pot.

I use the microwave at home for porridge. I'd only just arrived home after a 3 month trip and my cousin was staying with me.

I made, and burnt, porridge on the hob and she said 'I usually do mine in the microwave'. That was the when I remembered, so do I!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I and my wife use them at home and in the van.
Karen uses the microwave in the van, baked potatoes, pre-prepared shepherds pie, chili concarnie and cooking frozen veg, of course only when we are on EHU otherwise it is on gas.
I cook at home but only use the microwave for veg.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

:crying:why didn't I marry a man who cooks. :crying:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I've not ever had a MW in the van tho I have thought recently that it would be great for porridge, stop all the steam n messy pot.
> 
> I use the microwave at home for porridge. I'd only just arrived home after a 3 month trip and my cousin was staying with me.
> 
> I made, and burnt, porridge on the hob and she said 'I usually do mine in the microwave'. That was the when I remembered, so do I!


Hans made the porridge in the microwave once, he didn't press the power button 5 times to cook on low, luveley black mess, but getting the pot clean again only needed a good soak. 
Once he rang me when I was with a friend to get instructions on how to defrost bread, the instructions are now pinned to the MW.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I've had microwaves since Adam was a boy (early adopter, that's me!). I was writing a newsletter for National (a SA brand of appliance) and I thought aha! this floats my boat being a working Mum who never remembered to take anything out of the freezer in the morning.

The first was an American Litton, no turntable. What a magnificent machine that was. I had it for 20 years. Then on to Sharp micro/convection/grill which I still have. Works like a packhorse.

The very best dish to make in a micro is a spatch-cocked chicken. Make a marinade (optional - piri-piri is my fave). Split the chicken down either side of the spine and remove it and ribs; flatten with your hand on the breast. Season and soak for a while. You can just put it in a (Pyrex or Corning Ware) dish with a lid or use a cooking bag (with a dish) - my preference. Dosh in chicken and marinade, and 1-2TBS water if no marinade.

Starting inside up, 12 minutes on high; turn over, a further 10 minutes on high.

Remove from bag, leave in dish, breast side up and crisp skin in oven (190 degrees- or convection/grill as available) 25 minutes. Make sure not to burn if grilling. You can even finish it on a barbi/Weber. Succulent, tender, delicious.

I use mine to:
make bechamel sauce
cook rice, porridge
defrost muffins baked in bulk
reheat any dish with sauce/gravy
reheat forgotten coffee
cook frankfurters and their brothers (in water)
toast buns
defrost everything

Some things that don't work well:
Eggy & cheesey things need to be on 60% power. Pastry things go soft. 'Neat' meat goes tough. Sausages and things in skins pop.

I have a little gadget for doing eggs in the moho. It looks like a small plastic Easter egg with a lid that screws off (steam holes in it). Butter, add egg, tiny sprinkle salt, 1 tsp water. 1m12s on 60% perfect boiled?poached? egg for one.

Golden rule - if timing for 1 is x seconds, add another 80% time for the second. Everything is different timing, but the denser and the bigger, the longer. Food continues to cook after switching off so stop in time. Use a food thermometer for dishes/plates of food. (after removing from micro) Centre of food is coldest.

Don't ever use: melamine, tin foil in sheets or container shapes, metal of any kind, plastic of any kind with the exception of cling film, polystyrene. You can use glass, Pyrex, microwave safe china plates, Corning Ware, paper plates, paper towel (good for bread).

To test if something is micro safe, put in micro, 10 secs on high, if it's getting hot - not safe. Can break.

From the queen of microwaving. If there's anything you want to know, just ask.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

it,s my third hand when i,m cooking, soften oinions so you dont have to stir for ages, warm milk to make sauce, bring things up to temperture before placing in oven, and the best thing, non stick scrambled eggs, beans without sticking to pan, i could go on forever, really miss it in the van, have one but we rarly have hookup , and on the solars unless the sun is beating down, i,m wary about using it too much.

mags


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh I forgot about bacon - amazing!!! Lay out on a plate, and cover with paper towel so fat doesn't splatter all over (generally best to cover anyway)


... and think of the savings on elec bill at home.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I never really cook much in it , in the van or at home , carry a small one in the garage of the van 

always cook jacket baked potatoes in it, then rub with oil and salt and finish them it a hot oven to crisp the skin 

I carry an halogen oven in the van, really should use it more at home

Use the microwave to defrost and reheat things, and of course for porridge 

For soft boiled eggs which I love place eggs in small pan with water to cover, bring to boil, switch off heat, cover and time for four minutes.......done, easier than the microwave 

A whole swede microwaved for a short time is much easier to peel and chop 
Sandra :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> I've had microwaves since Adam was a boy (early adopter, that's me!). I was writing a newsletter for National (a SA brand of appliance) and I thought aha! this floats my boat being a working Mum who never remembered to take anything out of the freezer in the morning.
> 
> The first was an American Litton, no turntable. What a magnificent machine that was. I had it for 20 years. Then on to Sharp micro/convection/grill which I still have. Works like a packhorse.
> 
> ...


Yes, but, can you fry an egg in a microwave like wot I did >
Tin foil I use when defrosting chicken breasts, half way through wrap it around the thin end otherwise it starts to cook.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan

Now be honest

Is it really easier to fry an egg in a microwave?

No you need butter to fry an egg, low heat , poured over toast 

For bacon , you need to fry it to your liking without added fat ,add butter and sliced tomatoes till they soften and on buttered bread make it into a sandwich , and watch out for drips 

Go on you know it makes sense 

Not every day

You won't live longer, but you will enjoy those days you do 

Sandra :grin2::grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Will you stop it, I´m too fat already :frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm just offering helpful advice >

On enjoying eating 

You need another thread 

How to eat and lose weight ?

Me I fast, so much easier than messing about with diets 

Safe? I haven't a clue but I recon having got this far I'm not sure it matters 

I've fasted since my late twenties , every lent for 40 days 

And now at other times 

We fast for alberts cancer, does it help? 

I don't know 

But it doesn't harm so far

And given the depth of his original tumour he his holding his own

As his surgeon says, we don't know why yours is progressing so slowly 

Who knows ?

We will just keep hoping in faith 

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You can "fry" an egg in a microwave. 

Lightly oil a plate, ( to stop the egg sticking) break the egg on the plate and cover with a very damp paper towel.

Microwave for 25 – 35 seconds (this time will depend on your microwave, not all are the same).

When done the egg will look as if it has been fried.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah but will it taste like a fried egg??? I've never had the need to use a microwave to fry an egg but most things are possible so I don't knock those who succeeded!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

PS Trust me, Sandra knows how to fry an egg!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Viv we've had chips again 

A left over meal of stuffed veg and chicken 

And glorious chips with a side of tomatoes and onions

Those Huge tomatoes 

I thought about you all the time

Every chip

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

We have a MW in the caravan, use it all the time as it saves a fortune in gas (still on Calor Lite exchange system but looking to change to Refillable) 

Being a tugger we are always on sites so have EHU, I work on the theory I've paid for the 'leccy so use it for the MW, water heating, lighting, internal heating when needed etc. I do however miss being able to use Aires on occasions.

Andy


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Ah but will it taste like a fried egg??? I've never had the need to use a microwave to fry an egg but most things are possible so I don't knock those who succeeded!


*"Yes, but, can you fry an egg in a microwave like wot I did"*

I only answered Jan's question.

You will get a different flavour depending how you fry an egg, i.e. in dripping, olive oil, rape seed oil etc.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yesterday I fried one on a plate as you said Drew, but this morning I tried my special plate just to try it out, they (cooked 2 ) tasted really good. If we could get bacon I would have cooked it the same way.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

By the way, I use a stainless steel toast rack in the microwave to stand the frozen bread in, the inside of the oven is stainless so using it does no harm. There's a few YouTube vids of cooking in stainless steel bowls.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good idea, I never thought of that Jan

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I am not going into a scientific explanation, I am "Just Saying", you will ruin the magnetron by using metalic objects in your microwave.

Read the instructions.

Drew.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd use a plastic toast rack in mine, but it isn't stainless steel lined

Need to look out for one 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> I am not going into a scientific explanation, I am "Just Saying", you will ruin the magnetron by using metalic objects in your microwave.
> 
> Read the instructions.
> 
> Drew.


Well Drew, the microwave is over 30 years old and still works as it did on day one, 
Its only a toast rack not a bowl.
Here is something new.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And who said you can´t boil eggs in a microwave


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I'm certainly not going to become involved in a discussion on what you should use in your microwave. Im well aware that the majority of microwaves are stainless steel lined, our original stainless steel lined "National Panasonic" was also over 30 years old before it gave up the ghost, and it was used every day of its life.

I can only inform you that, *Generally Speaking*, metallic objects should not be used in a microwave. It even states in your video that the bowl is* 'Microwave Safe'*. As yours is over 30 years old I don't suppose you have ever read the instructions since you bought it.

Have you ever left a spoon, fork or a similar item in a ceramic or glass bowl in your microwave? I would say that you haven't, If not I would suggest that you don't try it.

I have a suspicion that some of the other members on the form may have a story to tell.

Drew


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank;2711681]And who said you can´t boil eggs in a microwave.

All of these are from You Tube, let us see your attempts i.e. if you have tried.

Drew


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have used plates with a gold or silver _coloured_ rims they spark for a few seconds the first time I put them in, but never again after the initial sparking.
I hope the old girl doesn´t give up the ghost after all this talk on do´s and dont´s.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Drew said:


> I'm certainly not going to become involved in a discussion on what you should use in your microwave. Im well aware that the majority of microwaves are stainless steel lined, our original stainless steel lined "National Panasonic" was also over 30 years old before it gave up the ghost, and it was used every day of its life.
> 
> I can only inform you that, *Generally Speaking*, metallic objects should not be used in a microwave. It even states in your video that the bowl is* 'Microwave Safe'*. As yours is over 30 years old I don't suppose you have ever read the instructions since you bought it.
> 
> ...


Not me I'm one of those rare animals who always reads the instructions, and remembers. Although I have seen the odd thing arc and jumped quickly to remove it. 000


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Not me I'm one of those rare animals who always reads the instructions, and remembers. Although I have seen the odd thing arc and jumped quickly to remove it. 000


I like it Viv, that is what I'm waiting for.

I bought an expensive "Robert Burns" memorial coffee mug, only to have it ruined after heating coffee in it on its first time out. The gold markings round the edge were demolish after only a few seconds, all I could hear was zap - zap - zap before I had time to switch off.

As I have said, "You learn by your mistakes".

Drew


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I also read instructions Viv but I like to take a risk now and then :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Hallo hallo*

Look what I found in my Sharp Carousel instruction book.
It does say not to use dishes trimmed with metal further on in the book.

Click on photo to enlarge.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, yes, the old adage : "when all else fails, read the instructions".


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)




----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Time to call it a day I think Drew, I only use my toast rack and will continue to, I don't have any metal dishes and why would one put cutlery in a microwave?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I think that the majority of us use a fork as a whisk, especially when scrambling eggs. I would also think that at one time or another, some of us have left the fork in the bowl by mistake, or even intentionally. When in employment I have seen numerous burnt out microwaves both commercial and domestic cause by utensils left in them, hence the reason for my warning. 

Please, and I emphasise the word please, don't tell me that it is time to "call it a day" when you and other dog owners on the forum extended a simple one page thread into a 4 page chronicle on whither to adopt another 2 dogs, into a "why or why not wash stinking dogs". 

Drew


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Have you got a dog Drew?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

If Sandra's away for any reason, it's the microwave or fish shop otherwise I starve!..

ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Something new this morning, I am making 2 loaves in the conventional oven an 2 in the microwave, will show you later, but only if they are a success, the microwaved bread that is.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Not now Jan, my wife had GSD's, I had Black Lab's. only one each at a time.

Due to our ages, wife 82 and I 76, decided not to replace when the last one departed. Joyce is incapable of leisurely walking on uneven terrain and since her heart surgery a few months ago she has been temporary incapacitated.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Not now Jan, my wife had GSD's, I had Black Lab's. only one each at a time.
> 
> Due to our ages, wife 82 and I 76, decided not to replace when the last one departed. Joyce is incapable of leisurely walking on uneven terrain and since her heart surgery a few months ago she has been temporary incapacitated.


Sorry to read that Drew, I don´t know what we would do without them.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Not now Jan, my wife had GSD's, I had Black Lab's. only one each at a time.
> 
> Due to our ages, wife 82 and I 76, decided not to replace when the last one departed. Joyce is incapable of leisurely walking on uneven terrain and since her heart surgery a few months ago she has been temporary incapacitated.


I need to add a bit more to that post Drew.
I don´t just mean I am sorry you can´t have a dog anymore, I am also sorry Joyce is unable to take nice walks and hope the temporary time will soon be over.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So, I have made the microwave bread and it looks like pudding :frown2: Don´t know if will taste nice, but it looks OK inside. 
The oven bread of course looks super & will taste lovely as it always does.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can report it tastes super.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

May I have the recipes for your bread Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> May I have the recipes for your bread Jan.


Have to wait till I get home Drew, we are abroad in Poland for the day.
Hans had 3 slices with his lunch, said it still tastes lovely even though it had been frozen and defrosted.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Drew said:


> Not now Jan, my wife had GSD's, I had Black Lab's. only one each at a time.
> 
> Due to our ages, wife 82 and I 76, decided not to replace when the last one departed. Joyce is incapable of leisurely walking on uneven terrain and since her heart surgery a few months ago she has been temporary incapacitated.


Hopefully she will recover just fine Drew

I did following mine

My problem isn't the heart surgery but a form of arthritis

Flare ups incapacitate me

And yes the hound will be the last of his kind, sadly

But we are no longer to do justice to a GShepherd

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Microwave bread recipe for Drew*



Drew said:


> May I have the recipes for your bread Jan.


I made double the portion Drew with 1.4.lb white bread flour..............6oz wholemeal flour..............6 oz rye flour
and doubled everything else. After the first proving, cut the dough into two equal parts. I also allowed to rise 45 mins each time as I do for any other bread
I used 2 pyrex cassarol dishes to cook them in.
Experimented with sunflour seeds on the bottom of one boal, but it didn´t work, they just fell off.

I also made a mistake by cooking the first one on medium instead of medium high so gave it 2 minutes longer on medium high.
As the conventional oven was alread on for the othe two loaves I put the microwaved loaves in upside down for 3 mins hopin to form a crust, but it didn´t work.
*Fried eggs with no fat.*
This morning I have cooked 2 eggs Hans´s idea, seperated the yolk from the white using a pyrex cereal bowl for the whites, microwaved the whites for 20 secs on high stired, microwaved another 20 secs, stired added the yolks and cooked for another minute. Super, the white was all cooked and the yolk was as I like it a bit runny. All the other methods I have tried the yolk is almost hard, but the white in the middle was runny.

My microwave is a 700w.
Cooking lesson over for today.


----------

